# קרדיטים שפורסמו בחודשים מרץ-אפריל



## lanit (1/5/13)

קרדיטים שפורסמו בחודשים מרץ-אפריל 
למי שפספסה, ולמי רוצה להזכר...


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של dafnaga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168858818


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של ערפילית2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168270585


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של hillala8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168229646


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

קרדיטים שניים מחו"ל  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168414848


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של DDN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168216046


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של Mitmit101 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168118018


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של lanit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=167931368


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/5/13)

תגידי "הקרדיטים שלי" יאמצחיקה!


----------



## lanit (2/5/13)

שיט, שמו לב


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של yasama24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168348839


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של רויתי6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168937111


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של LoliLoli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168714222


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של enigma80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168696924


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של grkld012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168432974


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של djtuli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168767684


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

הקרדיטים של fire witch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168879179


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

ירח דבש פריז yael rosen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168075713


----------



## miriti83 (1/5/13)

משום מה אין לי אפשרות להגיב להודעות של יעל 
אז אני מגיבה פה, אם זה בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יעל היקרה, כל כך כיף לקרא אותך ואת המילים שלך, הן פשוט קסומות ומעבירות כל כך הרבה רגש ועומק.
אני לא מכירה אותך מעבר לפורום, אבל את נשמעת לי כל כך אמיתית ולא יומרנית שזה פשוט כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובקשה אישית, תעשו ילדים ותעלו תמונות שלהם, כי את כל כך יפה שזה פשע לא להעביר את הגנים האלו הלאה


----------



## yael rosen (1/5/13)

וואו, ריגשת אותי ממש
תודה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanit (1/5/13)

ירח דבש ארה"ב מיצי חתולת רחוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168147012


----------



## ronitvas (1/5/13)

השרשור הועלה להודעות נבחרות! 
תודה רבה lanit!!!


----------



## מ י כ ל 0 9 0 9 (1/5/13)




----------

